

It's possible to determine your pulse based on how you click. - philsalesses
http://pulse.media.mit.edu

======
philsalesses
If anybody has any comments or feature requests, please share. This is my grad
school project. I still have another year to make this thing kick ass, but
it's a decent start for now.

~~~
copper
Very nice - isn't the HN title a bit misleading, though? I was under the
impression that it would find my pulse rate :)

~~~
philsalesses
Isn't that what marketing is? Telling a version of the truth but doing it in a
way that leads minds to another ideal? Apple, Think Different.

